# Brand new LP-E6 Question



## CaPpedDoG (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I just purchased a BG-E11 for my 5D3 and a new battery too (LG-E6). I have a question regarding the battery though. When I charged it for the first time, the orange indicator was only blinking once the entire charge (Didn't double/tripled blink.) It charged to 100% though and seems to be working fine. I've never noticed this with my other batteries. Does this happen with first time charges? If it does it next charge, should I return it?

Cheers


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 4, 2013)

There was an advisory recently about this; IIRC the idea given that blinking orange light was to remove the battery for a bit and try it again. Perhaps they've been sitting on a shelf for too long or something.

Jim


----------



## sjschall (Nov 5, 2013)

If it's a rapid single blink, that's what the product advisory is about. If it's a slow single blink, it's charging 0-50%.


----------



## CaPpedDoG (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It was a slow, single blink (0-50%) It was charging for around 2.5 hrs and just sitting on the single blink, then all of a sudden it was green. Anyways, I tried charging it again and it seems to be working properly now.


----------

